# "Pimp My Shanty" 2009



## EXITPUPIL (Jan 22, 2004)

I just purchased a new yukon for 250.00 (ok the guy took it out once) it is pristine and has all the recipts, tags, etc inside. 

help me "Pimp my Shanty" 

1. I am adding the LED system 

2 I also got the two yukon attachment thing for a gift

3. I am going to add a fish measuring scale to the rack thing that goes between the seats (for easy quick measure of those "alsmost there walleyes") prob with a paint marker. 

I will use the same paint marker and probably put my name in several sneaky places in case it gets "lost" somehow. 

4. I am thinking abour using some Gorilla Glue to add some magnets to the overhead pole so you can hang some tiems there (extra lures for quick changes...everyone knows I change Lures every 5 minutes).

5. maybe some type of flag? hmmmm maybe with my MS name? I wonder if cafe press could do that for me?

I dont have the money for the tow hitch yet or the extra thick tracks for the bottom of the sled yet.


Looking for suggestions 

EP


----------



## Quack Wacker (Dec 20, 2006)

I haven't found the rope lights to be much help you will get much more light hanging a lantern, plus it gives out heat and doesn't need batteries. Just my own opinion.


----------



## MonsterShanty04 (Feb 5, 2004)

He will make you a sweet M-S sticker with your sign in name. All you have to do is iron it on. I would send a pic of mine but i'm not that technologically advanced yet.


----------



## bigrackmack (Aug 10, 2004)

Don't forget about the dish and the surround sound.....Mack


----------



## Capnhook (Feb 14, 2004)

Exit pupil- you might try one of those etching tools to mark it with, incase it's "lost". Also you might etch the tub plastic a little before you paint the inch marks. It may make the paint stay better. A small piece of light chain suspended from a cross bar, works well for hanging lures. Just remember to put them away when you move. I have a Yukon, and I'm thinking about a different seat instead of that folding grey plastic thing. Any suggestions?? Capnhook


----------



## tommy-n (Jan 9, 2004)

The rope lights suck, I have had two different ones and threw them out. Not enough lite to even tie a knot, so save your money for some other lighting system. There are alot of different options available at home depot.


----------



## Mark Sylvester (Feb 25, 2004)

JPollman for the sticker!!!
The rope lights suck! When they get cold they want to return to there coiled position. And they don't give much light. Go with a good lantern!!!
I just got a New off the floor Yukon for $350.00. The only way to go!!!
Take a rug to keep your feet up off the ice.


----------



## EXITPUPIL (Jan 22, 2004)

Brilliant! Thanks for saving me the money for the rope lights. Ill call franks and take it off hold this afternoon. 

The marking the platic is a good idea too. On dads we screwed a metal ruler instead and maybe ill do that. 

How do you keep the rug from becoming a muddy mess?

Last time I tried a lamp it got banged up too much getting out there any suggestion of a tough lamp or just go with the headlamps we already use?


----------



## sullyxlh (Oct 28, 2004)

bigrackmack said:


> Don't forget about the dish and the surround sound.....Mack


Kitchen sink and crapper too..........


----------



## Fred Bear (Jan 20, 2000)

dont forget the runners - 
http://www.michigan-sportsman.com/forum/showthread.php?t=270586


----------



## William H Bonney (Jan 14, 2003)

EXITPUPIL said:


> Brilliant! Thanks for saving me the money for the rope lights. Ill call franks and take it off hold this afternoon.
> 
> The marking the platic is a good idea too. On dads we screwed a metal ruler instead and maybe ill do that.
> 
> ...


Just use an old car or truck floor mat for your feet. You might wanna PM BOEDY,, he made a sweet, table/extra seating set up in his, maybe he could take some pic's for ya. He took the original seating out(very heavy) and just uses a regular Coleman camp chair.


----------



## Mark Sylvester (Feb 25, 2004)

William H Bonney said:


> Just use an old car or truck floor mat for your feet. You might wanna PM BOEDY,, he made a sweet, table/extra seating set up in his, maybe he could take some pic's for ya. He took the original seating out(very heavy) and just uses a regular Coleman camp chair.


I will say that the seats are half the weight of the shanty.


----------



## mike the pike (Mar 11, 2008)

Hopefully you let the brown trout out before you go fishing . In order to go #1 i use an old winshield washer bottle ,cut the bottom off it and run a larger hose off the pouring end , i discreetly run the hose out the back and just whizz away. Nobody see's you peeing and you wont be embarrassed by the size of your minnow.


----------



## EXITPUPIL (Jan 22, 2004)

LOL funny as ____.


----------



## Mark Sylvester (Feb 25, 2004)

EXITPUPIL said:


> LOL funny as ____.




Funny as a "Brown Trout"!!!!:lol:


----------



## tinmarine (Nov 19, 2007)

I use a DeWalt flouresent. Hnags nicely from the top bar and I can use it other places. For a heater, I have a buddy, and only use it when the wife comes out. For a measuring stick, I'm just going to mark the handle of my skimmer. I just need to figure out a good rod rack for the back of my tub so they don't roll around and get beat up. I think I have an idea, just have to make it now.

This is the light I use. Once you use it, you'll never give it up.

http://www.dewalt.com/us/products/tool_detail.asp?productID=11037


----------



## mike the pike (Mar 11, 2008)

I use an old bathroom/ shower radio i got at a garage sale for a .25. You know the one that hangs on the goose neck of the shower nozzle and has that hook? It runs on 2 aa batts and has continuously brought tunes to every lake that i've fished. It hangs on the support bars and out of the way (bed bath beyond). As far as lighting goes buy a white (or whatever color you like)"neon" for the underneath of a car ...THIS WILL put out some light, enough for you to tie a knot or whatever you may be doing...15.99-22.99 at most auto parts stores. just solder alligator clips on and clip to your battery--low draw will last many years. I would get red and have dancing girls , that way you could get $ while you catch fish...you already have the music(www.bikiniicefishingteam.com). Have jpollman make you a sticker and call it the "RED LIGHT SHANTY":corkysm55


----------



## Capnhook (Feb 14, 2004)

I've told everyone that fishes with me,"If you find a half full Vernors bottle, DO NOT assume it is gingerale". This is a good general rule to live by. :lol:Capnhook PS MIKE- I got the same radio. I got screwed. It was $9. Shoulda waited for the garage sale.


----------



## cbgale2 (Oct 21, 2008)

You could just take the seat out and replace it with a porta jon. Then you can sit on it or _ _ _ _ on it. Personally I just use the fishing hole, helps keep it from iceing over. :lol:


----------



## tommy-n (Jan 9, 2004)

yep,

Here I sit all broken hearted, tried to **** but only farted:yikes:


----------



## AftertheSteel (Dec 10, 2008)

Hey EXITPUPIL ... how much easier is it to pull that hog through deep snow? I am in between 3 3"wide runners or 2 6" wide runners

thanks in advance 

Kyle


----------



## jrsoup (Mar 2, 2007)

loonatic31 said:


> try the good will or similar stores and get a pair of used downhill skis and do the same but for alot le$$.Thats what me and my dad did with our perm.shanty


 Those downhill skies will last about on trip rippin on the bay. Make sure you guys silicone those screw holes.....water and snow will fill your tub up quick.....take it from someone who learned the hard way this season.


----------



## Huffy (Jan 19, 2009)

Exitpupil, just out of curiosity, do you know how much those runners you installed weigh?


----------

